# Fishing Pole Holder Mod And More...



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

*Here are some mods I made to our 2006 21RS that I have not seen in Outbackers.com.*

1. Fishing pole holder mounted to the wall in the back of wardrobe closet next to entry door. This vertical "Rod Saver" holder from Walmart ($12) holds up to six poles and is out of the way due to the curvature of the front trailer wall. We can still load the closet with jackets.










2. Extendable, retractable, swing-away stainless steel (approx. $100) boat ladder mounted under the forward top bunk. Used a 2X10 inch beam with five 5/16" lag bolts inside the upper bunk bed frame. A "U" hook with velcro secures the collapsed ladder under the top bunk when traveling.


















3. Magazine rack from Camping World ($?) mounted next to flat panel TV. Doesn't interfere with slide-out bed. TV shelf was also cut flush to cabinet face.










4. Knife rack from Campling World ($12) mounted on inside of pantry door.










5. Auto Zone automobile 12 VDC outlet installed under lower bunk light. Great for recharging kids hand held game boys.










6. Indoor/Outdoor wireless temperature display unit from Walmart ($18) mounted next to air conditioner remote. Wireless outdoor sensor tie-wraped to top of propane tank under tank/battery cover.










7. Trimmed the metal mini blinds to clear the window crank knobs.

8. Mounted small cargo nets in each foward bunk wall for kids to load toys, stuffed animals, etc.










9. Mounted small colorful seashell tiles in panel above top refrigerator door.










10. Added small dry-erase message board and wooden surfboard key-chain holder next to entry door under light switches.

11. Both Equilizer hitch stabilizer bars store nicely in a yellow 48 inch carpenters level plastic storage tube found at OSH Hardware supply store.

These simple mods to our 21RS are in addition to all of the other mods already completed (pantry tip-out drawer mod, slide-out supports hardware stored in bumper mounted PVC tube, reversed hinged doors, flat panel TV, heater vent grills that close, bunk curtains, etc.) really make our trailer unique and more functional for a family of four.

Thanks Outbacker.com for all the great ideas!









By the way, we bought our 2006 21RS from a previous owner via this website. It is the best trailer we have ever had!

D. Hernandez


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job on all of those mods!

I want to see the seashell tiles above the refrigerator door, so photos are a must









It seems that I can never get my photos to upload here in the gallery...I have the best luck uploading photos to Photobucket.com and then copying and pasteing the url link here. Feel free to send me a PM if you would like some help.

I think you should definitely plan to debut all those mods at the Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow! I finally found out how to post photos in the body of the post although they are small (Next step is to figure out how to enlarge them). Why did it have to be so hard?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great job









It might be easier to put all the photos in your gallery and then put a link in the post. With that many pics at once, also requested. It makes it easier for people with dial ups.

John


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are some great mods. I especially like that boat ladder one. I sure could have used that on my last camper!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> put all the photos in your gallery and then put a link in the post.


This is absolutely the right way to do it. I prefer this mechanism over using a 3rd party like Photobucket because a year or two from now all of your photos in Outbackers will disappear when...

1) You choose to move to a different 3rd party photo provider
2) The 3rd party goes out of business or is acquired
3) The 3rd party changes the URLs to your photos
etc.

Ed


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

very nice!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE JOB!!!!

We will be doing the Fishing Pole mod, ourselves! I thought I'd have to build it so thanks for the source for a pre-fab one!!! We've got the same knife rack (after having scrapped the prior one which sat in the same place yours does) but haven't re-mounted it yet....it currently wedges nicely between the stove and wall when camping and slides into the pantry between drawer & wall while travelling.

How did you mount the Seashell tiles? I _REALLY  _ like that touch!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> put all the photos in your gallery and then put a link in the post.


This is absolutely the right way to do it. I prefer this mechanism over using a 3rd party like Photobucket because a year or two from now all of your photos in Outbackers will disappear when...

1) You choose to move to a different 3rd party photo provider
2) The 3rd party goes out of business or is acquired
3) The 3rd party changes the URLs to your photos
etc.

Ed
[/quote]

His personal gallery on Outbackers


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> NICE JOB!!!!
> 
> We will be doing the Fishing Pole mod, ourselves! I thought I'd have to build it so thanks for the source for a pre-fab one!!! We've got the same knife rack (after having scrapped the prior one which sat in the same place yours does) but haven't re-mounted it yet....it currently wedges nicely between the stove and wall when camping and slides into the pantry between drawer & wall while travelling.
> 
> How did you mount the Seashell tiles? I _REALLY  _ like that touch!!!


The seashell tiles were made by hand by my brother and they just happened to fit by chance. I mounted them using the "Command" brand velcro used to mount photo frames to walls without requiring any nails or screw holes. We have been on several trips and they have not fallen off yet.


----------

